# Disable Performance Counters



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

Is anyone familar with this? I just found this post on another site and would like to see some opinions about it. It sounds good to me...but then, what do I know? What's your take on it?

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Post by zedaxax:

I didnt know there where performance counters until i read this.
(This has nothing to do with info given in taskmanager)

I got this Info from here - 
http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=1590&page=9
havent seen it anywhere else.

DISABLE PERFORMANCE COUNTERS
Like Windows 2000, Windows XP has a performance monitor utility 
(found in administrative tools) 
which can track several areas of your PC's performance. 
Everything from CPU use to hard drive access can be tracked and graphed. 
The information for this utility comes from several performance counter services which run behind the scenes, gathering data for the monitor.

If you have no use for this information, it's a good idea to disable the counters, since they take up system resources. 
Microsoft has made the necessary software freely available on their website.
The Extensible Performance Counter List utility can be used to permanently disable these performance counters.

INSTRUCTIONS
First download and install the utility, then run the Exctrlst.exe utility, 
HERE : http://www.microsoft.com/windows2000/techi.../exctrlst-o.asp

Select each line in the 'Extensible performance counters' window and clear the 'performance counters enabled' button below. 
You must do this separately for each counter. 
When done, just exit the utility.

Now if you load the performance monitor, 
you will see that it has no information available to it.

----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Correct address:
http://www.microsoft.com/windows2000/techinfo/reskit/tools/existing/exctrlst-o.asp


----------



## sailinginbvi (May 18, 2003)

I'm a tweaking junky, love the whole site; thanks.
Bill


----------

